# Update Information List



## Amilee (Nov 2, 2016)

I gathered some information about the update and i thought it would be great to have it all in one thread:

*New Stuff:*

- campground appears, cliffs opens up for it
- a LOT of new furniture, carpets, wallpaper, clothing and accessories which can be bought with MEOW Coupons
- initiatives (quests) to get meow coupons (2 daily + 2 weekly)
- you can move new villagers into your town with amiibo cards
- if you have 10 villagers and want to move someone in with an amiibo card, you can choose someone to kick out of your town
- secret storage room 
- you can play minigames with wii u console and new nintendo 3ds
- amiibo figures invite guests to the RV campground
non-animal crossing amiibos which work: villager(smash), link/zelda(smash), wolf-link, ganondorf, splatoon 
- if you restart your town, you can sell your town to Nook for Bells
- as town anniversary gift you get a model of the town tree
- amiibo cards of NPCs gives you a picture of this NPC
- If you scan an amiibo figure and they set up their RV in your campground, wisp takes over for them for the day. 


*Changes:*

- the Fertlizer can revive dead Perfect Fruit trees but they become normal fruit trees
- you can sit on stones
- new slingshot items
- shaking trees with equipment
- you can put stuff on top of some chests/cupboards & kitchen island and on top of some chairs
- move out takes 10 days 
- you can sit on the cushions
- move furniture like hhd (one day after you get the secret storage go to Nook Homes)
- you can put clothes on walls (like in HHD)
- Beans that are thrown on the ground in the Campground or Main Street will now attract nearby birds
- Players will pose in a fighting stance when interacting with a Judge's Bell
- dance around the bonfire can be done only with campground
- new fortune cookie items
- net glitch was fixed
- you can turn chat off on club tortimer
- you can leave club tortimer with the "go home" button now
- you can skip 16 villager cycle with amiibo cards
- small changes to furnitures in some villager houses
- more rocks appear in new towns (??)
- all dream addresses were deleted, you need to get a new one
- The sprinkler and lawnmower are orderable
- the lights in the HHD Showcase are brighter
- you can put some furniture on tables now (for example a large fish (4 spaces) on a large table or the dice stereo on top of a table)
- lotties wig is shown as a helmet in the inventory but you can still wear face accessories with it 
- New island minigames
- you can put a cushion on a stool and sit on that cushion xD
- cyrus waves at you when you pick up refurbished items
- new clothing from the able sisters shop
- If you click on the campfire while its snowing you clasp your hands together to warm them 
- isabelle lets you build bridgets near houses!!
- You can buy wrapping paper without timmy's explanation
- your character close their eyes after taking a dive into the ocean

- Villagers won't place their lots on paths anymore!!



*Other Stuff:*

- plot resetting still works!! and it works with amiibo cards too!
- you get three new items from finishing the story modus in puzzle leauge (new 3ds)
- you get a each a new item from hitting 10.000 points in the different modes of puzzle leauge
- you get meow points for hitting the target score in desert island escape
- you also get items from Desert Island Escape
- you can only buy 3 items from an RV per day
- you cant travel between an updated town and a not updated town
- you cant open your gates online with a not updated town 
- harvey will give your player beans if you speak to him while he's tossing beans for the birds 


list of rv items
list of new furniture with pictures


if you know anything else please tell me and ill update the list!!


----------



## iamacoyfish (Nov 2, 2016)

What do you mean plot resetting doesn't work anymore?


----------



## exponential (Nov 2, 2016)

iamacoyfish said:


> What do you mean plot resetting doesn't work anymore?



oh nonononononon, ****, if plot resetting doesn't work...


----------



## Amilee (Nov 2, 2016)

iamacoyfish said:


> What do you mean plot resetting doesn't work anymore?



im not sure about that. some say it only doesnt work with amiibo cards but with normal move ins it still works.others say it doesnt work at all.


----------



## mintellect (Nov 2, 2016)

iamacoyfish said:


> What do you mean plot resetting doesn't work anymore?



Villagers no longer make plots when they move in, or at least that's what I heard. Their house just shows up. And for some reason, when attempting to plot reset, the house won't spawn in different places each time you try. It'll always stay in the same place.

So yeah, plot resetting no longer works. RIP.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or alt east that's what I've read. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 2, 2016)

like i said its not really confirmed yet. but im too afraid to try it xD


----------



## jupisan (Nov 2, 2016)

Do any of you guys know whats the criteria for Nook to give you bells for your town?


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 2, 2016)

I was just plot resetting Roscoe earlier, in which whom I summoned an amiibo card with.. is this with certain copies or am i getting something wrong here..? Plot resetting worked fine for me.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 2, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> I was just plot resetting Roscoe earlier, in which whom I summoned an amiibo card with.. is this with certain copies or am i getting something wrong here..? Plot resetting worked fine for me.



Really? Ugh I'm so confused...


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 2, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Really? Ugh I'm so confused...



Yes, I got him in a perfect spot in my town. He was in a new spot each time. Whoever said that you couldn't plot reset probably could have done it wrong but I'm getting the feeling certain copies could be affected..? it really is confusing lmao 
but i really was able to plot reset with him, 100%. I have a physical copy if that affects anything


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 2, 2016)

I really, really hope we can still plot reset. D: Please don't take that away from us!


----------



## Amilee (Nov 2, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> Yes, I got him in a perfect spot in my town. He was in a new spot each time. Whoever said that you couldn't plot reset probably could have done it wrong but I'm getting the feeling certain copies could be affected..? it really is confusing lmao
> but i really was able to plot reset with him, 100%. I have a physical copy if that affects anything



oooh that sounds great. i will actually try it now that you said that. maybe the others really did it wrong?


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 2, 2016)

You can also leave Club T. by selecting "Go Home" instead of talking to the girl that will let u leave. You won't ever be kidnapped on the island again


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 2, 2016)

Amilee said:


> oooh that sounds great. i will actually try it now that you said that. maybe the others really did it wrong?



yeah, I was pretty iffy on it first because that was going around but I tried it and it still worked. The others could have been loading up their mayor and trying it like that when you're supposed to create a new character, but plot resetting worked 100% fine for me. i plan on getting another villager in from an amiibo card as well so I can try again with that villager and see if it still works, it should

im still getting a feeling that something could be up with the fact if you have a digital or physical copy though


----------



## Daydream (Nov 2, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> Yes, I got him in a perfect spot in my town. He was in a new spot each time. Whoever said that you couldn't plot reset probably could have done it wrong but I'm getting the feeling certain copies could be affected..? it really is confusing lmao
> but i really was able to plot reset with him, 100%. I have a physical copy if that affects anything



That's SO great to know! Thank you very much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> oooh that sounds great. i will actually try it now that you said that. maybe the others really did it wrong?



Once you've done it, could you give an update on whether or not it worked please?


----------



## Amilee (Nov 2, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> You can also leave Club T. by selecting "Go Home" instead of talking to the girl that will let u leave. You won't ever be kidnapped on the island again



thanks for telling me. ill update the list c:


----------



## Daydream (Nov 2, 2016)

You could add that we can now sell our town to Tom Nook to the "New stuff" list as well!


----------



## creamyy (Nov 2, 2016)

You get a special item on the day of your town's anniversary. It appears to be a model of your town tree.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 2, 2016)

Daydream said:


> You could add that we can now sell our town to Tom Nook to the "New stuff" list as well!


oh right i totally forgot about it xD will add it. thanks!



creamyy said:


> You get a special item on the day of your town's anniversary. It appears to be a model of your town tree.



wow thats cool! c: ill add it. thanks!


----------



## Amilee (Nov 2, 2016)

Daydream said:


> You could add that we can now sell our town to Tom Nook to the "New stuff" list as well!


oh right i totally forgot about it xD will add it. thanks!



creamyy said:


> You get a special item on the day of your town's anniversary. It appears to be a model of your town tree.



wow thats cool! c: ill add it. thanks!


----------



## Aniko (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been able to find the same cool items at the campground time travelling to the previous day. (I bought stuff, TT a day after, got my stuff, TT back to buy more)

Many of the new items can be refurbished.


----------



## coney (Nov 3, 2016)

i'm not sure if any1 has noticed this as it is something really minor, but i think it is a nice touch worth mentioning. its possible that some villagers may have had their house furniture slightly rearranged? I noticed this when i went to rowan's house today. I've never done anything that could possibly change his furniture, but when i went his items were slighly rearranged. He now has a radio on his table (he didn't have one b4 by default). He also had items (the ones that used to be on his table) on top of his exotic chest which wasn't possible b4 the update.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

coney said:


> i'm not sure if any1 has noticed this as it is something really minor, but i think it is a nice touch worth mentioning. its possible that some villagers may have had their house furniture slightly rearranged? I noticed this when i went to rowan's house today. I've never done anything that could possibly change his furniture, but when i went his items were slighly rearranged. He now has a radio on his table (he didn't have one b4 by default). He also had items (the ones that used to be on his table) on top of his exotic chest which wasn't possible b4 the update.



oh thats great! thanks ill add it c:


----------



## Aliuvial (Nov 3, 2016)

Can confirm that plot resetting does still work. I kept going till I got Julian.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

Aliuvial said:


> Can confirm that plot resetting does still work. I kept going till I got Julian.



oooh great thanks! c:


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 3, 2016)

The move out takes 10 days?

So _thatttttt's_ why Chrissy said she would move out on the 17th when it was the 7th... Thought it was just a glitch from TTing lol. That's a good change though so you don't have to worry about accidental move outs as much anymore.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

anything new?


----------



## Daydream (Nov 3, 2016)

I noticed the lights in front of the HHD Showcase, they are way brighter (maybe too bright? It almost felt like a glitch to me).


----------



## Aniko (Nov 3, 2016)

The sprinkler and lawnmower are orderable


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

ok i can confirm that plot reseting still works  it works with the amiibo cards too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> I noticed the lights in front of the HHD Showcase, they are way brighter (maybe too bright? It almost felt like a glitch to me).





Aniko said:


> The sprinkler and lawnmower are orderable



thanks ill add it


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 3, 2016)

Aniko said:


> The sprinkler and lawnmower are orderable



That's kind of nice if they are, although now I won't be able to get any TBT for selling my extras


----------



## Clover-Palette (Nov 3, 2016)

_I found this out on Tumblr

by this post

and you now get a little tree item when your town hits its anniversary, pretty sure this is new!_


----------



## Aniko (Nov 3, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> That's kind of nice if they are, although now I won't be able to get any TBT for selling my extras



Ah too bad, but now you can sell all those non-orderable stuff from the campground


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 3, 2016)

I can't confirm if this didn't happen before, but it seems that the update has introduced a few minor bugs.

For example, when performing an action, if the X button is hit at the same time as your action button (Y or A), you can make the button do its sound and animation as many times as you want whilst that action is still happening with no effect. Did I explain that well? If not, take out a spade and hit X and A at the same time then immediately just keep hitting X and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

i found something out now. yesterday i played the new minigames and today ive got a few letters from nintendo with brand new items  the letters say its because i played the minigames. one of the items is a new dress called "fairy flower dress"

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I can't confirm if this didn't happen before, but it seems that the update has introduced a few minor bugs.
> 
> For example, when performing an action, if the X button is hit at the same time as your action button (Y or A), you can make the button do its sound and animation as many times as you want whilst that action is still happening with no effect. Did I explain that well? If not, take out a spade and hit X and A at the same time then immediately just keep hitting X and you'll see what I mean.



mmh maybe im too stupid to hit the buttons at the same time or i dont have this bug


----------



## Soigne (Nov 3, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I can't confirm if this didn't happen before, but it seems that the update has introduced a few minor bugs.
> 
> For example, when performing an action, if the X button is hit at the same time as your action button (Y or A), you can make the button do its sound and animation as many times as you want whilst that action is still happening with no effect. Did I explain that well? If not, take out a spade and hit X and A at the same time then immediately just keep hitting X and you'll see what I mean.



Happens with me too


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

i found something new: lotties wig is shown as a helmet in the inventory but you can still wear face accessories with it


----------



## Sheepette (Nov 3, 2016)

Can you add "Plot resetting still works" to the original post? I had to read the thread to figure out fact from fiction xD


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

Sheepette said:


> Can you add "Plot resetting still works" to the original post? I had to read the thread to figure out fact from fiction xD



oops yes i can do that


----------



## Licorice (Nov 3, 2016)

Just wanted to confirm that you cannot dance at the regular PWP fire pit.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Just wanted to confirm that you cannot dance at the regular PWP fire pit.



alright thanks c:


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

updated with information about the mini games c:


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 3, 2016)

thank you!! this is so helpful


----------



## Kaiserin (Nov 3, 2016)

THE SECRET STORAGE ROOM AND SELLING TOWN FOR BELLS REALLY HELP OUT IN THIS NEW UPDATE.
I'M SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

updated: 
- you can only buy 3 items from an RV per day
- you cant travel between an updated town and a not updated town
- you cant open your gates online with a not updated town


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

updated:

- New island minigames (??)
- you can put a cushion on a stool and sit on that cushion xD
- cyrus waves at you when you pick up refurbished items


----------



## Chiana (Nov 3, 2016)

I am confused.  How do you get the minigames?  I thought they were in fortune cookies or something.  But I did not get them that way.  Also, how much storage do you get?

If one person is in the RV and honks the horn, and another character is outside, the outside one looks shocked LOL


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

Chiana said:


> I am confused.  How do you get the minigames?  I thought they were in fortune cookies or something.  But I did not get them that way.  Also, how much storage do you get?
> 
> If one person is in the RV and honks the horn, and another character is outside, the outside one looks shocked LOL



you can play the minigames with the wii u console and the new 3ds. they can be found in fortune cookies and can be bought from some RV campers. 
the storage is like 2 more closets

- - - Post Merge - - -

you can get new clothing from the able sisters shop!!


----------



## Chiana (Nov 3, 2016)

Amilee said:


> you can play the minigames with the wii u console and the new 3ds. they can be found in fortune cookies and can be bought from some RV campers.
> the storage is like 2 more closets
> 
> you can get new clothing from the able sisters shop!!




Thank you. I went to a friend's town and got a dalmation. LOL  I guess I will keep trying the fortune cookies.  Nice to have new items though.

As for the storage...2 closets?  As in 360 more storage slots?   OMG I might actually be able to clean up my grounds and use the museum for fun displays.  Then I could organize extras and sell off the balloons and ice cream scattered everywhere!  Or trade fro throwing beans.... Ah the possibilities!   I cannot organize a single trade when there is not a patch of groundspace.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

If you click on the campfire while its snowing you clasp your hands together to warm them c: too cold to dance I guess


----------



## SilkSpectre (Nov 3, 2016)

Great info! Thanks for this.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 4, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> Villagers no longer make plots when they move in, or at least that's what I heard. Their house just shows up. And for some reason, when attempting to plot reset, the house won't spawn in different places each time you try. It'll always stay in the same place.
> 
> So yeah, plot resetting no longer works. RIP.
> 
> ...



I have a new villager moving in tomorrow, villagers do make a plot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> you can play the minigames with the wii u console and the new 3ds. they can be found in fortune cookies and can be bought from some RV campers.
> the storage is like 2 more closets
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Storage is 3 closets bigger! (Not nitpicking, just figured it would help. <3 )


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 4, 2016)

If you're on a page other than the 1st page in your storage and you switch tabs, when you go back to the tab it's at the page you left off at, rather than putting you back on the first page.


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 4, 2016)

... Any pictures, please?  Anyone? I really want to actually see the new furniture/clothes, because I am not updating my game yet.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 4, 2016)

If you scan an amiibo figure and they set up their RV in your campground, wisp takes over for them for the day. 







ISN'T HE ADORABLE???


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 4, 2016)

creamyy said:


> If you scan an amiibo figure and they set up their RV in your campground, wisp takes over for them for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's soooo cute!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 4, 2016)

So you have to have the new 3DS and the Wii U to play the mini games? That stinks. We have a Wii U, but don't have the new 3DS.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 4, 2016)

I saw this post on tumblr where Isabelle now allows you to put bridges where she would usually say no.






Have a look at the houses left and right of the bridge.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

creamyy said:


> I saw this post on tumblr where Isabelle now allows you to put bridges where she would usually say no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY DREAMS HAVE COME TRUE


----------



## Peridot666 (Nov 4, 2016)

new clothes from ables?
now i need a list to see what is new


----------



## Chiana (Nov 4, 2016)

Rebeth13 said:


> Storage is 3 closets bigger! (Not nitpicking, just figured it would help. <3 )



3 closets? As in 3 x 180 slots = 540?   I think that would be like the ultimate addition to the game.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Nov 4, 2016)

Also the Splatoon Girl "Helmet," In the inventory it shows up as the racing helmet icon, but I could still wear my accessory. I guess Lottie's Wig and the Splatoon Helmet are similar in that way

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if your gate is open


----------



## flameprinc3ss (Nov 4, 2016)

is there a list of all the new items yet? i need to knowwwww


----------



## Amilee (Nov 4, 2016)

Chiana said:


> 3 closets? As in 3 x 180 slots = 540?   I think that would be like the ultimate addition to the game.



yea i wasnt sure if 2 or 3 closets but i checked and its more than 2 so 3 should be right. its reaaaally huge.



Imaginetheday said:


> So you have to have the new 3DS and the Wii U to play the mini games? That stinks. We have a Wii U, but don't have the new 3DS.



oh nono i meant the wii u item and new 3ds item ingame. you get them from RV campers and fortune cookies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



flameprinc3ss said:


> is there a list of all the new items yet? i need to knowwwww



the user Eline made this list: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hX-T92tx_-l7a7d5upfVO8V-FcpQ8ZnC22xYSQ0uZWQ/edit#
its not finished but you get a good look c:


----------



## Sheepette (Nov 4, 2016)

You can appraise your town without deleting it.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 4, 2016)

Amilee said:


> oh nono i meant the wii u item and new 3ds item ingame. you get them from RV campers and fortune cookies.



Oh, good. Thanks!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Welcome_Amiibo_Nintendo_Items 
List of some of the new Camper Items
Check some threads, someone has probibly made it XD


----------



## Burumun (Nov 4, 2016)

Going to add that apparently you also get items from Desert Island Escape. I'm not sure exactly how to unlock them, but I got a letter from Nintendo "to honor my escape from the desert island" with an ocean-horizon wall.


----------



## LuigiDM (Nov 4, 2016)

is it true mii masks change the color of your skin?
does it stay that way when you take it off?

yeah, im too scared to visit my village.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

You can buy wrapping paper without timmy's explanation!! yeaaas


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 4, 2016)

Can you change the colour of your nintendo 3ds or the wii u in retail?


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2016)

list of rv furniture


----------



## Aniko (Nov 4, 2016)

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Amilee (Nov 4, 2016)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Can you change the colour of your nintendo 3ds or the wii u in retail?



i know there are different 3ds (isabelle, kk, mable,sable, hhd) but i dont know if cyrus can change them or if you have to buy them refurbished in the rvs

- - - Post Merge - - -



LuigiDM said:


> is it true mii masks change the color of your skin?
> does it stay that way when you take it off?
> 
> yeah, im too scared to visit my village.



not sure about that. does anyone else know??


----------



## Aniko (Nov 4, 2016)

We can change the color of the Wii-u in retail. (White/Black)

- - - Post Merge - - -

We can't refurbish Sable 3DS


----------



## Amilee (Nov 4, 2016)

ok question to everyone: it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths can anyone confirm that?
as i was plot resetting the villager never placed on paths but maybe i was just lucky??


----------



## Daydream (Nov 4, 2016)

Amilee said:


> ok question to everyone: it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths can anyone confirm that?
> as i was plot resetting the villager never placed on paths but maybe i was just lucky??



I just read this on another thread... If it's true it would be amazing


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2016)

Amilee said:


> ok question to everyone: it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths can anyone confirm that?
> as i was plot resetting the villager never placed on paths but maybe i was just lucky??



I read that somewhere as well, and it worked for me when I didn't plot reset a villager since it auto loaded mayor for update and I adopted before the update.


----------



## LuigiDM (Nov 4, 2016)

Amilee said:


> ok question to everyone: it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths can anyone confirm that?
> as i was plot resetting the villager never placed on paths but maybe i was just lucky??



been hearing this too. sounds way too good to be true. fighting the idea of rearranging my whole town.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 4, 2016)

And since the update, I've had 2 villagers who moved it because I only had 8 villagers when I updated. None of them moved on my path, so it might be true.


----------



## Clover-Palette (Nov 5, 2016)

_You can exchange the MEOW coupons for bells at the post office, I beileve the exchange rate changes daily (like the turnips do at retail) but I might be wrong 

(found this out while paying off my loan) _


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone might've said this already
But your character close their eyes after taking a dive into the ocean. I just seen this while playing around in my town.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 5, 2016)

Clover-Palette said:


> _You can exchange the MEOW coupons for bells at the post office, I beileve the exchange rate changes daily (like the turnips do at retail) but I might be wrong
> 
> (found this out while paying off my loan) _



pretty sure it's always 1 coupon = 3,000 bells


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 5, 2016)

Unfortunately you can't have new villagers move to your town after them have moved out from someone else town.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 5, 2016)

harvey will give your player beans if you speak to him while he's tossing beans for the birds


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey guys. This is from Nookipedia:

_"Villagers can be invited to town from Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, and their house will feature the layout as designed by the player in that game."_

I did it with Lyman because I did a literal Veggie Palace for him. But his house stayed the same, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## cheddarcat (Nov 5, 2016)

Were we able to press Y to fill in holes with dug with our feet before? Because I just did it but perhaps I never tried before.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 5, 2016)

cheddarcat said:


> Were we able to press Y to fill in holes with dug with our feet before? Because I just did it but perhaps I never tried before.


We've been doing that since Wild World.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 5, 2016)

cheddarcat said:


> Were we able to press Y to fill in holes with dug with our feet before? Because I just did it but perhaps I never tried before.



Yeah, that was a thing before. I actually didn't know most people used shovels to fill them back up because Y is usually how I filled them back up again lol


----------



## cheddarcat (Nov 5, 2016)

bloomwaker said:


> Yeah, that was a thing before. I actually didn't know most people used shovels to fill them back up because Y is usually how I filled them back up again lol



PSH I have always used the shovel, my life is changed. I started on the original AC and just never tried any other way. Ha!


----------



## Toonik (Nov 5, 2016)

villagers don't move onto paths anymore!
https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCros...a_you_can_now_decide_where_a_villager_places/


----------



## Toonik (Nov 5, 2016)

here's some more proof!
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69jxmrIEqxhyMLi
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69jxmsOYgs94H0z
the source is a comment from the same reddit post


----------



## Amilee (Nov 5, 2016)

Toonik said:


> here's some more proof!
> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69jxmrIEqxhyMLi
> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69jxmsOYgs94H0z
> the source is a comment from the same reddit post



thanks! i tried it too and my villager NEVER plotted on a path. thats SO amazing!!


----------



## Toonik (Nov 5, 2016)

Amilee said:


> thanks! i tried it too and my villager NEVER plotted on a path. thats SO amazing!!



yup it's awesome for deciding where villagers move too! i'm glad that i could help!


----------



## N a t (Nov 5, 2016)

Great Guide/List! I made a dedicated thread to the New 3DS item before I even realized I could look here, lmao! I see you're missing Tom Nook's RV info though. If I find anything on him I will let you know if you still need it!


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh good! This is so helpful! Thank you


----------



## demondays (Nov 5, 2016)

oh my god..... this is a miracle. villagers won't plot on my paths anymore.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2016)

Amilee said:


> - isabelle lets you build bridgets near houses!!



well I GUESS this somewhat makes up for them ruining harmless fun (net glitch)

though is there no restriction anymore to bridge placement vs buildings/pwps or is the restriction just much more lenient now?


----------



## Coni (Nov 5, 2016)

What do you mean by new minigames at the island? What's the name of said games?


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 5, 2016)

You can interact with items while seated now.


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 5, 2016)

Toonik said:


> villagers don't move onto paths anymore!
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCros...a_you_can_now_decide_where_a_villager_places/



OMG, THAT'S AMAZING ! Bless you Nintendo ! ♥（ﾉ?∀`）


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2016)

Very helpful thak you! Do you know if amiibo figurine characters appear randomly like the other npcs or do you need the figure to get them?


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 6, 2016)

Amilee said:


> - harvey will give your player beans if you speak to him while he's tossing beans for the birds



Any details on this? Its not working for me.


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 6, 2016)

enleft said:


> Any details on this? Its not working for me.



just keep using the "hey, harv" chat option when you see him feeding the birds. i got the beans on the third try.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> well I GUESS this somewhat makes up for them ruining harmless fun (net glitch)
> 
> though is there no restriction anymore to bridge placement vs buildings/pwps or is the restriction just much more lenient now?



It's probably more like the distance needed for other PWPs instead of having an abnormally large buffer zone.


----------



## mintellect (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't know if you want to add this or not but contrary to what some people are assuming the duplication glitch has not been patched. My friend got it to work yesterday.
Odd that they wouldn't patch a glitch used for exploiting yet they patch a completely harmless one.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm pretty happy to see that the update has fixed most of ACNL's biggest problems, mainly:


Giving you the power to dictate exactly where you want to plot a villager via paths
Using Amiibos to bypass the 16 villager cycle
Quadrupling the amount of storage you get
Making home decoration much easier
Making villagers ping more often to help with getting PWP requests
Changing the bridge space requirements to something more sensible
Allowing you to "escape" from Club Tortimer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> I don't know if you want to add this or not but contrary to what some people are assuming the duplication glitch has not been patched. My friend got it to work yesterday.
> Odd that they wouldn't patch a glitch used for exploiting yet they patch a completely harmless one.



They might have not patched it because that glitch has to do with the way the game saves and it may have been too difficult or risky to patch it.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 6, 2016)

sylviabee said:


> just keep using the "hey, harv" chat option when you see him feeding the birds. i got the beans on the third try.



thank you!!!!

It took me 6 or 7 tries but I got them!


----------



## Derkalerk (Nov 6, 2016)

jupisan said:


> Do any of you guys know whats the criteria for Nook to give you bells for your town?



your town tree has to be stage 3+


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 6, 2016)

"shaking trees with equipment"  Uhm I tried this and it doesn't work for me, anybody else?


----------



## Derkalerk (Nov 6, 2016)

Cottonball said:


> "shaking trees with equipment"  Uhm I tried this and it doesn't work for me, anybody else?



Doesn't work if it's a tool that requires 2 hands like the axe and shovel.


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 6, 2016)

Derkalerk said:


> Doesn't work if it's a tool that requires 2 hands like the axe and shovel.



Ohh okay thank you!   


Anyone also notice you can sit on rocks?


----------



## NuttyS (Nov 6, 2016)

Can you only skip the 16 cycle with an amiibo card, or has it been totally reset? - So could I move a villager from one of my towns to another even though he hasn't been on main street before the update?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It's probably more like the distance needed for other PWPs instead of having an abnormally large buffer zone.



so basically 2 building/pwps can be right next to the river on opposite ends and the bridge can still be built there?

someone that doesn't mind potential failure needs to confirm this



Red Cat said:


> Quadrupling the amount of storage you get



I was about to ask what you meant by "quadruple", since there was only one secret storage

then it finally clicked after all this time that every character should be able to obtain a secret storage

good ****ing riddance, mail storage



Red Cat said:


> They might have not patched it because that glitch has to do with the way the game saves and it may have been too difficult or risky to patch it.



I mean that's what playtesting is for, but hey


----------



## Clover-Palette (Nov 8, 2016)

_Here is a list of all the items added in the update + pictures_


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 8, 2016)

How do you plot reset on the new update?


----------



## Amilee (Nov 8, 2016)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> How do you plot reset on the new update?



plot reseting hasnt changed but villagers wont plot on qr paths anymore.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> so basically 2 building/pwps can be right next to the river on opposite ends and the bridge can still be built there?
> 
> someone that doesn't mind potential failure needs to confirm this



Well probably not right next to the river, but as long as there are at least 2 spaces between the bridge and PWP/building in any direction, then it looks like it would be fine as shown on post 58 in this thread.



> I mean that's what playtesting is for, but hey


The developers can't playtest everything; that's why almost every game has glitches. People could discover new glitches as a result of the update.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 8, 2016)

I feel like the villagers walk further away from their homes now. I'm finding villagers in places of my town I've never seen them before.


----------



## Mentagon (Nov 8, 2016)

Something I found out last night, villagers now sit on the chairs at Club LOL on Saturday nights when K.K. performs.


----------



## Invisible again (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't know if anyone else noticed this, but before the update, villagers would leave their TVs on all the time when they're in their homes. Now after the update, their TVs are turned off when you walk inside their homes.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 9, 2016)

My game didn't automatically save at 3:00AM


----------



## jcmbangor (Nov 9, 2016)

I play with earbuds and I think the audio may have been tweeked a bit. Especially notice it with animal voices...some are crisper, some louder. I also noticed my villagers wandering further as well. I like it.
John


----------



## Claude (Nov 9, 2016)

If you try to move in a villager from an Amiibo card right after a villager has moved in (and hasn't unpacked yet) and you are at capacity, you can't choose the villager in boxes to kick out.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a little bit of info to contribute! Just noticed this today, you can now interact with the Campfire and Bonfire furniture in your house! Your character clasps their hands together to keep warm by the flames.

...Sorry if this is actually old news


----------



## Amilee (Nov 10, 2016)

Fruitcup said:


> My game didn't automatically save at 3:00AM


its saving on 6am not 3am


----------



## Aniko (Nov 10, 2016)

We can now customize the Whirlpool bath like in Home Designer.


----------

